# Help with fish species, what gets along with?



## Blamacha (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, so I have a big tank 6 foot by 2 foot wide by 2.5 foot tall. In it I have one jack dempsey 3 inces), one upside-down catfish (Synodontis eupterus - 4 inces), one pleco 4 inces) and two Australian salmon tailed catfish (3.5 inches). Now I was just doing some reorganizing of the fish tank today and noticed (and have known for some time) that my fishtank can handles a lot more fish and is looking a bit bare. So my question is what are some more fish that I could get that would happily go along with what I already have? I live pretty close to some good aquarium shops and they usually have a wide range of fish. I live in Australia so obviously they would have to be legal in Australia. Any ideas?


----------



## KCBear (Jan 16, 2012)

To be honest, with the adult sizes of your catfish which is about 3 feet long, you will actually be way over capacity with just them. Also, if your Pleco is a common pleco they reach about 2 feet. Even with your 220 gallon tank looking bare right now, it will be way too full and over capacity very soon.


----------



## Blamacha (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks KCBear for the reply, and I see your point but I will be going overseas in about 8 months and will be gone for 4 months, when I do this I will be leaving the rental house I'm in at the moment and packing everything up (including my fishtank). So I ask what species are compatible because I want to get the most out of my fishtank that I can for the next 8 months.


----------



## KCBear (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahh, well in that case I would suggest more cichlids from south and central America. The Jack Dempsey that you already have limits you a little bit since they are known to be bullies a lot of the time. I would suggest putting in a few red devil cichlids and convict cichlids assuming they are legal there.


----------

